# Vorsicht: Schon wieder Abzockversuche bzw. Malwareverteilung!



## mmayr (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Friends!

Wie es aussieht, sind wieder ein paar Betrüger unterwegs, die auf besonders dreiste Art und Weise Malware verbreiten wollen!
Ich stell hier mal die Mail rein, die ich heute erhalten habe:



> Hallo sehr geehrte/r Kunde,Danke für Ihren Kauf bei computeruniverse.de, nachfolgend finden Sie Ihre Vertragsbestätigung.Deine Bestellnummer: 529117374048 Artikel: Sony Vaio 9821078911 703,09 EuroZahlungsmethode: Auf Rechnung Rechnungsname, Versandadresse und detaillierte Vertragseinzeilheiten finden Sie wegen Vorsichtsgründen in Beilage.Die Buchung wurde autorisiert und wird innerhalb 4 Tage entzogen. Rechnungsdetails und Widerspruch Hinweise finden Sie im zugefügtem Zip Ordner.Ihr Kunden-TeamSeeman GmbHHermannstal 23 22164 HannoverTelefon: (+49) 991 7107792(Mo-Fr 8.00 bis 18.00 Uhr, Sa 10.00 bis 18.00 Uhr)Gesellschaftssitz ist HannoverUmsatzsteuer-ID: DE015128094Geschäftsfuehrer: Paul Vigt


 
Im Anhang befindet sich eine .zip Datei, welche Vertragsbedingungen und Widerrufserklärungen beinhalten sollte. Bin selber über die Bestellung erschrocken und wollte die Datei entpacken, um denen per Widerruf zu verklickern, dass ich nichts bestellt habe! Habs zum Glück rechtzeitig gecheckt. 

Google spuckt über die Domain des Absenders nichts aus. Auch besagtes Vaio Notebook gibts scheinbar nicht! 
Man beachte die Rechtschreibfehler in der Mail! Ein Indiz, dass diese sicher nicht von computeruniverse.de kommt. 
Werde die Nachricht an computeruniverse weiterleiten und dann hier berichten!

Ich befürchte jedoch, dass viele User das Attachment aufmachen werden und dann einen verseuchten PC haben werden!

So, ich hoffe, das passt so!

PS: Quelle: Mein Posteingang! Bei Bedarf schick ich die Mail gerne weiter!

LG mmayr

Edit: Leider wird die Formatierung der Nachricht im Zitat nicht übernommen!

Edit2: Beim Weiterleiten der Mail an computeruniverse.de verweigerte Kaspersky den Versand, wegen Trojanerbefall im Anhang!

Edit3:
Hier die Antwort des offiziellen computeruniverse Kundendienstes:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, handelt es sich um eine Fälschung, die E-Mail stammt nicht von uns (bitte beachten Sie auch die falsche E-Mail-Adresse sowie den abweichenden Firmennamen).
> Bitte öffnen Sie auf keinen Fall evtl. Datei-Anhänge, da es sich um einen Trojaner handelt, der Ihren Rechner komplett blockiert!
> ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Mai 2012)

Habe erst gestern eine "Falsche !" Mail von Vodafon bekommen, die mir eine Rechnung überstellen wollte 
Wenn man das PDF im Anhang öffnet mit dem Abobe Reader hat man sich was eingefangen, da ich nicht völlig verblödet bin habe ich das nicht geöffnet.
Ich bin auch kein Kunde von Vodafon und habe auch keinen Adobe PDF Reader 
So einen : Vorsicht vor gefälschten Telekom-Rechnungen: Trojaner an Bord


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Dann häng ich mich gleich mal mit dran, wenns recht ist. 

ArtikelSicherheitswarnung: Malware statt Reiseunterlagen - G Data Software AG


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. Mai 2012)

Jo, ich habe neuerdings täglich diese tollen Angriffsversuche in meinem Postfach. Mal ist es irgendein Onlineshop mal ist es ein account bei einem Mailverteiler und mal wieder was anderes. Aber Norton360 ist da sehr zuverlässig! Aber schön ist das nicht, habe schon keinen Bock mehr in mein E-Mailfach zu gucken. Also im Anhang sind immer Zip-Dateien wo immer nach dem entpacken diverse "Anwendungen" drin sind, z.B. Rechnung oder Auftr.-Bestätigung oder ähnliches. Ich hoffe nur das hört bald wieder auf, ich hab keine lust mir ne neue Mail-Adresse nur wegen dem scheiss zuzulegen. Voll lästig das ganze! mfg.


----------



## cubbi223 (3. Mai 2012)

Hab ich auch gehabt. nur von Otto


----------



## RuhigeHand (3. Mai 2012)

@ Themenstarter, blöd daß Kaspersky den Versand verweigert aber nicht den Empfang, sicher daß alle Einstellungen bei dir richtig sind?

Ich bin der Meinung solche Email sollten die EMail Hoster von Haus aus löschen oder entschärfen.


----------



## Muetze (3. Mai 2012)

eure Mails müssen aber auch bei Gott und der Welt registriert worden sein  Ich bekomm ja immerhin nur viagra-werbung.......


----------



## onslaught (3. Mai 2012)

Die Vorwahl von Hannover (991) ist köstlich


----------



## mmayr (3. Mai 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:
			
		

> @ Themenstarter, blöd daß Kaspersky den Versand verweigert aber nicht den Empfang, sicher daß alle Einstellungen bei dir richtig sind?



Das dachte ich mir auch! 
Meinte auch, meine Einstellungen würden passen! 
Naja, was der Russe nicht kann, mach ich mit Hausverstand wieder wett!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Die Vorwahl von Hannover (991) ist köstlich



Ist die internationale Kurzwahl. Vor etlichen Wochen hatte ich auch mal ne ominöse Rechnung bekommen. Detailarm mit Klickzwang und dem überzeugenden Namen M Mustermann


----------



## StefanKFG (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ne E-Mail von nem Musikhaus bekommen, in der man mir mitgeteilt hat, dass mein bestelltes Mischpult versandt wurde ... Nur, das ich keine Ahung habe, wie man so ein Teil bedient . Die Anlage habe ich natürlich nicht geöffnet


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Meldet solche E-Mails am besten gleich hier:

Internet-Beschwerdestelle - Beschwerde einreichen


----------



## SwissGTO (3. Mai 2012)

Hab ich gestern auch erhalten. Bei mir wars der Shop uhrcenter.de. Ich hätte ein Nokia Handy für 549€ gekauft. LOL
Kaspersky hat aber den Anhang (25kb) erkannt und gelöscht.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info, aber gehört das in die News?
Wenn jeder jeden Betrugsversuch hier postet hagelt es nur noch so von neuen Threads. Erstellt doch lieber mal einen Sammelthread "Betrugsversuche im Internet" o.ä.

Ich habe täglich 1-5 solche Mails in meinem Posteingang 

Und welcher seriöse Kundendienst spricht einem mit "Du" an -> ".Deine Bestellnummer"...



mmayr schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch!
> Meinte auch, meine Einstellungen würden passen!
> Naja, was der Russe nicht kann, mach ich mit Hausverstand wieder wett!


 
Wenn du die Mails per Browser bei deinem Mailhoster anschaust, ist es logisch, dass dein Kaspersky nicht die Mails auf dem Webserver des Hosters löscht -.-
Wenn du Outlook verwendest, sollte bereits der download dieser Mail vom Server auf deinen PC bemängelt werden.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Mai 2012)

Seit Gestern erreichen mich und meine Bekannte ebenfalls solche E-Mail's mit Zip-Anhang. Interessant dabei ist, bei allen die Verwendung von T-Online und die korrekte volle Namensnennung!

Gott sei Dank, hatten alle meine Nörgeleien ernst genommen und keine Anhänge geöffnet.

Wie jedes Jahr, so ein bis zweimal, tauchen immer wieder solche suspekten E-Mails auf, die nach spätestens einem Monat meist verklingen, oder mittels anderer Maschen, sich erneut melden.

Sorge macht mir jedoch, warum, meiner Meinung nach, bei T-online sowas immer wieder einfällt und nicht bei anderen.

Wenn im Anhang eine Schadsoftware sich befindet, sollte das T-Online eigentlich merken! 

Andere können das wesentlich besser, viel besser!!! und markieren dergleichen, sofort als Schad-Mail!


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. Mai 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> eure Mails müssen aber auch bei Gott und der Welt registriert worden sein  Ich bekomm ja immerhin nur viagra-werbung.......


 Den hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden? Ist das Bayrischer Humor  ?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. Mai 2012)

Habe mehrere gmx-konten und diese seit längerem in betrieb und bekomme NIE Spam-Emails! Keine Viren, keine Trojaner, selten Werbung... Und falls was kommt, landet es automatisch bei gmx im spamordner, der sehr gut aussortiert.
kann es also jedem nur empfehlen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Mai 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Habe mehrere gmx-konten


 Nicht gerade was angenehmes, den GMX verschickt gerne viel Werbung in eigener Sache, und von Partnerfirmen.


----------



## mmayr (3. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn du die Mails per Browser bei deinem Mailhoster anschaust, ist es logisch, dass dein Kaspersky nicht die Mails auf dem Webserver des Hosters löscht -.-
> Wenn du Outlook verwendest, sollte bereits der download dieser Mail vom Server auf deinen PC bemängelt werden.


 

Ich habs mit Firefox angeschaut. Kaspersky IS 2011 hat erst beim Versenden gemeckert!

Hab die Antwort des Kundendienstes im Startpost hinzugefügt!

Die Frage, ob das eine News wert ist, ist natürlich berechtigt. Denke aber mal, dass damit mehr Nutzern geholfen ist als mit der xten Apple-, Samsung-, BliBlaBlubb News!
Für mich wars die erste dieser Mails. Somit dachte ich, es wäre was Neues!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Nicht gerade was angenehmes, den GMX verschickt gerne viel Werbung in eigener Sache, und von Partnerfirmen.


 es kommt einmal am tag eine mail von gmx, deren inhalt ich jedoch nicht kenne und die man von outlook und co direkt aussortieren lassen kann.
das ist doch ein ganz guter deal: anstatt tonnenweise lästige werbung und viren geschickt zu bekommen, bekomme ich einmal am tag eine gmx mail, die automatisch im müll landet...


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Meldet solche E-Mails am besten gleich hier:
> 
> Internet-Beschwerdestelle - Beschwerde einreichen


Und was sollen die mit der gefälschten E-Mailadresse machen?
Etwa die Firma sperren die damit garnichts zu tun hat?


----------



## RapToX (4. Mai 2012)

ein bekannter von mir hat auch so eine mail bekommen und den anhang natürlich geöffnet... 
danach war der pc erstmal gesperrt. den virus konnte man zwar wieder löschen, aber in der zwischenzeit war er schön fleißig und hat sämtliche bilder, videos, etc. verschlüsselt. die dateien heißen dann "locked-dateiname.xxxx".

naja, ich kanns einfach nicht verstehen, wie man so einen quatsch anklicken und dann noch ernst nehmen kann. vor allem wenn man sich mal diese ganzen rechtschreibfehler etc. anguckt. sowas gehört sofort ungelesen in den papierkorb, erstrecht wenn man sich 100%ig sicher ist, nirgendwo was bestellt zu haben.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist die internationale Kurzwahl. Vor etlichen Wochen hatte ich auch mal ne ominöse Rechnung bekommen. Detailarm mit Klickzwang und dem überzeugenden Namen M Mustermann


 
Hatte schon einen lustigeren Namen in einer Spammail, nämlich sollte ich da einem Herrn Axel Haar für dessen OP Geld spenden...



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und welcher seriöse Kundendienst spricht einem mit "Du" an -> ".Deine Bestellnummer"...



Das kommt gerne von Übersetzungsprogrammen vom Englischen ins Deutsche, im englischen gibt es da ja keinen Unterschied
In diesem Sinne: You can say you to me


----------



## Muetze (4. Mai 2012)

ist wohl schon bekannter....

heise online | Kriminelle locken mit gefälschten Rechnungen in die Virenfalle


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und was sollen die mit der gefälschten E-Mailadresse machen?
> Etwa die Firma sperren die damit garnichts zu tun hat?


 
Die Sperren nicht die Firma, sondern verfolgen das bis zum Absender/Urheber zurück. Dannach werden rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet.


----------



## Muetze (4. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Die Sperren nicht die Firma, sondern verfolgen das bis zum Absender/Urheber zurück. Dannach werden rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet.


 
wenn sie soweit kommen ja, nur werden leider in zuvielen Fällen nie rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet....


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Mai 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> wenn sie soweit kommen ja, nur werden leider in zuvielen Fällen nie rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet....



Woher willst du das wissen? 
Was Painkiller sagt stimmt schon und ist auch die einzige Anlaufstelle, die etwas machen kann und es auch tut!
Die haben die Mittel zur Rückverfolgung, bekommen die nötigen richterlichen Verfügungen um mit den ISP's die Urheber herauszufinden. Und schlussendlich wird nach dem Aufwand bestimmt auch Strafanzeige erstattet. Natürlich dauert das bestimmt ein paar Monate bis die Strafanzeige steht und die Täter sind meist bis dahin wieder abgetaucht.
(Meine Vorstellung...)


----------



## Muetze (4. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?
> Was Painkiller sagt stimmt schon und ist auch die einzige Anlaufstelle, die etwas machen kann und es auch tut!
> Die haben die Mittel zur Rückverfolgung, bekommen die nötigen richterlichen Verfügungen um mit den ISP's die Urheber herauszufinden. Und schlussendlich wird nach dem Aufwand bestimmt auch Strafanzeige erstattet. Natürlich dauert das bestimmt ein paar Monate bis die Strafanzeige steht und die Täter sind meist bis dahin wieder abgetaucht.
> (Meine Vorstellung...)


 
das mit wen sie soweit kommen bezog sich auf die Verfolgung zum Ursprung des ganzen  da die wie du selber sagst aber nicht ganz hinterm Mond links wohnen verschleiern die das schon a weng das teilweise der Aufwand nicht rentiert....


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Mai 2012)

Und wenn die E-Mail Adresse bestellung@computeruniverse.de heißt?

Es ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt das man die Absender E-Mail Adresse fälschen kann so das die eigentliche E-Mail Adresse garnichts mit dem E-Mail Adressen Besitzer zu tun hat.... 
Ich dachte sowas ist in einem PCler Forum wie PCGH schon bekannt - bzw. sollte eigentlich bekannt sein.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail-Spoofing


----------



## PanikGOW (4. Mai 2012)

Danke für sie Warnung. Und noch eines dazu. So ein Online Shop würde einen niemals "Deine" bla bla bla Schreiben. Sowas passiert nur in Sie form. LG panik


----------



## Rollora (5. Mai 2012)

ich bekomm regelmäßig im spam-mail ordner was von blizzard und früher von ncsoft. Hab mich wohl irgendwo bei einem Spieleforum mal registriert, und die haben meine Email weitergegeben *zwinker*.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2012)

PanikGOW schrieb:


> Danke für sie Warnung. Und noch eines dazu. So ein Online Shop würde einen niemals "Deine" bla bla bla Schreiben. Sowas passiert nur in Sie form. LG panik


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz! Hast du schon mal was bei 3dsupply bestellt? Die duzen dich.


----------



## Mewtos (7. Mai 2012)

Ich bekomme immer im 4 Minuten Takt "Returned to Sender" E-Mails, d.h. irgendwelche E-Mails die ich nicht geschrieben habe kommen zu mir zurück und web.de sperrt immer mein E-Mail Konto, was ich per Telefon freischalten muss.

Das lustige: Mein PC ist Viren frei, kein anderer hat Zugriff aber mein E-mail Konto ist n Zombie und die Leute von web.de wollen davon nichts wissen 

Oh man! xD


----------



## Sixxer (7. Mai 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> computeruniverse.de kommt.


Immer noch computeruniverse.net


----------



## TheGamler (7. Mai 2012)

Habe auch ne Email von "Paypal" bekommen. Die Email war total authentisch und wirklich 1a. Auch die Phishingseite sah sowas von perfekt aus! Habs eigentlich nur gemerkt weil die Adresse endete mit .to und Norton hat auch angeschlagen  

Mein Dad hat heute auch so eine Pseudorechnung wie der TE bekommen, allerdings hat man sich dort als Ebay Verkäufer ausgegeben. 

Fazit:  Ist grad echt heftig was abgeht. Wenn jemand nicht so fit ist läuft bestimmt jemandem ins Messer... Krass fande ich es auch weil eigentlich NIE Spammails oder ähnliches bekomme!


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Nicht gerade was angenehmes, den GMX verschickt gerne viel Werbung in eigener Sache, und von Partnerfirmen.


 
Das machen alle Free Mail Anbieter.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Mai 2012)

Nö nicht alle, zumindest nicht so massiv, ich bin bei mehreren angemeldet, und GMX Spamt im Vergleich zu den anderen Anbietern aber richtig drauf los.
Gegen ein oder Zwei Mails im Monat habe ich nichts einzuwenden (lösche ich sowieso gleiche ohne sie anzusehen), aber bei GMX bekommt man wenn man Pech hat schon so viel am Tag


----------



## swingblues (14. Mai 2013)

Moin, kam heute morgen bei mir rein...ich kenne diese Firma nicht...wie dreist...bloß nicht die zip-Datei öffnen !!! Hier der Text:

Sehr geehrte/r...

leider haben Sie auf unsere Forderung bis jetzt weder durch Zahlung noch durch eine Erklärung für das Ausbleiben dieser, reagiert.

Wir sind auf die pünktlichen Zahlungen unserer Kunden angewiesen, denn auch wir müssen unseren Zahlungsverpflichtungen rechtzeitig nachkommen. 

Sollten Sie den fälligen Betrag von 877,00 EURO noch nicht überwiesen haben, tun Sie dies spätestens bis zum 16.05.2013. Es liegt in beiderseitigem Interesse, dass Sie sofort überweisen. Sie ersparen sich und uns damit weitere Mühe und Kosten. Die Kontonummer sind im beigefügten Dokument. 

Email-Support(at)computeruniverse.de
Hotline 0900 6956 / 8505
 Willkommen im computeruniverse Online Shop

Leiter Marah Schumacher
Ust-IdNr. DE 0966679343

Anhang zip-Datei "Forderungsschreiben vom ... Nr....


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte schon Nachrichten von Blizzard, von wegen mein BattleNetAccount würde überprüft werden, Ich hatte schon Nachrichten, Ich solle mein Paypal-Konto verifizieren, usw. Hab auch schon solche Nachrichten mit gefaketen Rechnungen gehabt^^


----------



## 10203040 (14. Mai 2013)

Gibts doch ständig von zig Firmen..


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab wohl Glück, bisher hab ich noch nie so eine Mail bekommen, obwohl ich seit Jahren die gleiche Adresse und nicht gerade wenig Accounts habe.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Mai 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Nachrichten von Blizzard, von wegen mein BattleNetAccount würde überprüft werden, Ich hatte schon Nachrichten, Ich solle mein Paypal-Konto verifizieren, usw. Hab auch schon solche Nachrichten mit gefaketen Rechnungen gehabt^^


Allerdings frage ich mich ob bei dem PayPal Teil eventuell auch einige Mitarbeiter von PayPal die Finger im Spiel haben.
Hatte auch mal Phishingmails in meinem E-Mail Postfach welche angeblich von PayPal kamen (natürlich nicht angeguckt). Danach habe ich die PayPal E-Mail Adresse geändert und der Spam/Phishing Versuch hatte sogar kurz darauf aufgehört.
Mehr als seltsam.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (15. Mai 2013)

Muetze schrieb:


> eure Mails müssen aber auch bei Gott und der Welt registriert worden sein  Ich bekomm ja immerhin nur viagra-werbung.......



Ich auch + penisverlängerung und ich hab keine Ahnung wie die darauf kommen.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Mai 2013)

Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl Glück, bisher hab ich noch nie so eine Mail bekommen, obwohl ich seit Jahren die gleiche Adresse und nicht gerade wenig Accounts habe.


 
Oh, Mann - ich fühle mich echt diskriminiert.
Ich bekomme so etwas nie, zumindest nicht in den letzten Jahren. Niemand beachtet mich. 
Vor Jahren, als ich noch mit Realnamen (ja, tatsächlich) und Realadresse im UseNet unterwegs war, gekam ich einmal eine Mail von der >Nigeria-Connection<, da war ich total stolz drauf. 
Das war's dann aber auch.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Mai 2013)

> PS: Quelle: Mein Posteingang! Bei Bedarf schick ich die Mail gerne weiter!




Hehe ja klar doch, immer schön weiter verteilen das Zeugs 

Danke für die Mitteilung und Warnung. Ich erhalte täglich ca. 30 solche Junk-Mails und habe mich daran gewöhnt, dass mich täglich irgend ein WWW-Schurke verarschen will .


----------



## mmayr (16. Mai 2013)

Mannomann, dass mein Thread von vor einem Jahr immer noch lebt. Hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Holdie (16. Mai 2013)

"Schon wieder Abzockversuche bzw. Malwareverteilung" wusste garnicht, dass das mal aufgehört hat


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Mai 2013)

Holdie schrieb:


> "Schon wieder Abzockversuche bzw. Malwareverteilung" wusste garnicht, dass das mal aufgehört hat



Dachte ich mir zuerst auch als ich den Titel gelesen habe


----------



## Muetze (22. Mai 2013)

ach passt doch nachwievor der Thread, btw die rote Fraktion wird auch grad Opfer von gefakten Mails, im Anhang eine Rechnung der DB, eine gezippte rechnung.pdf.exe  

wer darauf reinfällt ist aber echt selber schuld


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Mai 2013)

Muetze schrieb:


> ach passt doch nachwievor der Thread, btw die rote Fraktion wird auch grad Opfer von gefakten Mails, im Anhang eine Rechnung der DB, eine gezippte rechnung.pdf.exe
> 
> wer darauf reinfällt ist aber echt selber schuld



Gibt leider Gottes genügend Leute die drauf reinfallen. Und auch solche die bekannte Dateiendungen im Windows ausgeblendet lassen 
Wenn einer von 1000 reinfällt ist das schon super!


----------



## Muetze (22. Mai 2013)

ja dementsprechend leicht wie er kommt bekommste den Kollegen aber auch wieder von deinen System 

wer einen anständigen on-access-Scan nutzt wundert sich eh immer wo seine rechnung.zip-datei hin ist


----------



## Havoc91 (22. Mai 2013)

Jo hatte ich auch schon von einigen Firmen bekommen. Offizielle Firmen schicken Rechnungen aber immer im pdf Format.

Ansonten einfach Mail löschen, die letzte Mahnung zu einer Forderung (wenn sie echt ist), muss immer mit der Post in Briefform reinflattern!


----------



## Muetze (22. Mai 2013)

anaj der kumpel dems passiert ist hat sich nicht groß gewundert hat er doch 2h vorher ein ticket online bei der Bahn gekauft xD


----------



## BadSanta92 (23. Mai 2013)

Die Mails  von solchen Typen nerven ganz schön.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Mai 2013)

Havoc91 schrieb:


> Jo hatte ich auch schon von einigen Firmen bekommen. Offizielle Firmen schicken Rechnungen aber immer im pdf Format.
> 
> Ansonten einfach Mail löschen, die letzte Mahnung zu einer Forderung (wenn sie echt ist), muss immer mit der Post in Briefform reinflattern!



sign! Ich zahle nie eine E-Mailrechnung


----------



## Muetze (24. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> sign! Ich zahle nie eine E-Mailrechnung


 
<- zahlt nie unter der 3.ten Mahnung


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Mai 2013)

GMX hat bei mir ne Mail von einem Schwab Shop abgefangen. Betreff Gerichtliche Mahnung Schwab GmbH Online. Lustig das ich da noch nie bestellt habe.


----------



## Muetze (27. Mai 2013)

in der Regel reicht es ja sich die mühe zumachen und die Firma in Kombination mit dem Wort "Abzocke" oder "Betrug" zu "googlen" und man(n) hat seine Antwort recht schnell, ob es sich um  eine echte Email handelt


----------



## FabiCMR (28. Mai 2013)

ja die werden auch immer dreißter und dann gibts auch noch ein paar die sich fragen wann hab ich das den bestellt und zahlen das dann auch noch die leute versteh ich beim besten willen nicht ich mein ich weiss doch ob ich was bestellt hab oder nicht...

aber dennoch mega s****e sowas....


----------

